

X-prize for genome sequencing (Craig Venter) - alexholehouse
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=craig-venter-sets-x-prize-for-human-genome-sequencing

======
Skillset
I've always liked this approach, even if it comes with some controversy. This
could set in motion a number of exciting discoveries.

